# Canon USA website is back up!!!



## Bdbtoys (Aug 14, 2020)

For those waiting to get access... the Canon USA website is back.






Canon Homepage | Canon U.S.A., Inc.


Canon U.S.A., Inc. is a leading provider of consumer, business-to-business, and industrial digital imaging solutions to the United States and other markets.




www.usa.canon.com


----------



## photo212 (Sep 17, 2020)

not quite. I cannot access my CPS pages. Is Canon expecting us all to reenter all of our equipment list from scratch? Is there some hidden portal to the old site?


----------



## photo212 (Sep 28, 2020)

I was totally unable to login using Firefox. Ended up using Brave. Cleared cache, and basically deleted everything associated with Canon from teh Firefox privacy pages, and no joy. Decided to use another browser. Whatever Canon/Firefox did, it was not good. 

Mac OS X


----------

